# Schwedenplaner 2022



## Nelearts (18. Dezember 2021)

Also gut, wenn hier keiner der "alten Hasen" den Start macht, fange ich also mal an.
Für mich geht es auch in 2022 zum zweiten Mal wieder an den Hummeln!
Nach 7 Jahren am Asnen habe ich mir 2021 gedacht, es muss mal eine neue Gegend her!
Und so bin ich am Hummeln gelandet.
Angeltechnisch sehr schwierig da ich mich selber ausgetrickst habe.
Die Batterie vom Echo ca. 1 Woche vor Anreise geladen.
Nach Ankunft am Hummeln sollte am 2. Tag alles klargemacht werden. Ruten montieren, Echo ans Boot...
OK, die Geberstange von Echo lag noch zu Hause in Deutschland, grrrr.............1.
Also den Saugnapf, der ja schon jahrelang in der Tasche schlummert ans Boot gesaugt. Hält nicht..., Bootsoberfläche zu rauh, grrrrr....2.
Provisorische Geberstange aus einem Ast und einer Holzschraube gebastelt, perfekt...
Am Boot montiert und Probefahrt. Nach 5 Minuten meint das Echo jetzt ist der Akku leer. OK, Meinungsfreiheit halt.
Zurück, Akku geladen und am nächsten Tag wieder los. Nach ein paar Minuten, Akku leer! grrr....3.
Gut, schnauf, scheint zu alt zu sein. Also los und neuen Akku besorgt, 30 Km Fahrtstrecke bis Västervik und einen bekommen.
Aufgeladen und am nächsten Tag neuen Start gewagt. Echo lässt sich nicht einschalten! grrrr....4.
Akku durchmessen lassen an der 2 Km entfernten Hobby-Auto-Bastlerei. Akku ist voll!
Also wohl Echo defekt, bekomme langsam einen dicken Hals, aber 3 Pribbs im Ferienhaus regeln das.
Habe mich dann damit abgefunden, dass ich 2021 an einem unbekannten neuen See wohl ohne Echolot auskommen muss.
Also war beobachten der Eingeborenen angesagt.
War auch mal eine ganz neue Erfahrung, hat aber immerhin schlussendlich noch zu eingen verzehrbaren Fängen von Zandern und Hechten geführt.
Barsche bis 30cm waren ohne Probleme auch überall möglich, verhungern mussten wir also nicht!
So, und jetzt steigt die Vorfreude auf Juni 2022!!!
Dann mit etwas besser geprüfter Ausrüstung.
Aber trotzdem war 2021 kein Reinfall für mich/uns (geduldige Ehefrau war dabei).
Wir haben eine neue Gegend von Schweden kennengelernt, nette Kontakte geknüpft und auch nette neue Städtchen gesehen.
Shopping muss natürlich für die beste Ehefrau von allen auch sein!!!

Auf ein erfolgreiches geboostertes 2022,
Nelearts


----------



## fwde (18. Dezember 2021)

Nutzt Ihr für die Auswahl eurer Angel Zielgebiete neben ifiske noch andere Tools in Schweden ?








						Fänge
					

iFiske.se - Enklare fiskekort! Köp fiskekort online till tusentals svenska fiskevatten.




					www.ifiske.se


----------



## Nelearts (18. Dezember 2021)

Für die Auswahl der Ziele nutze ich nur die Seiten auf denen es Ferienhäuser gibt.
Ifiske ist nur eine nützliche Seite um sich die Fiskekorts zu besorgen.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## loete1970 (19. Dezember 2021)

Nabend,
gute Idee, die Planungen für 2022 bekannt zu geben. Wir werden  im Juni wieder den Öresjön besuchen.


----------



## arcidosso (19. Dezember 2021)

Hej, ihr Schwedischphile , 
ich hoffe , dass ich ab   10. Juni wieder am Asnen ob des Misserfolges abfluchen werde. Gebucht ist zumindest.


----------



## Nelearts (19. Dezember 2021)

Immer optimistisch bleiben!!
Weihnachten 2019; Zimt*stern*
Weihnachten 2020: Ham*stern*
Weihnachten 2021: Boo*stern*

und so weiter und so sofort................

Nelearts


----------



## Schwedenangler (20. Dezember 2021)

Moin  ,

2022 wird es wieder an den Asnen gehen. Die ersten zwei Juniwochen als Männertour , Ende August bis Mitte September als 
Familienurlaub. Ich hab den See einfach lieb gewonnen und kann mich nicht trennen  .


----------



## MikeHawk (20. Dezember 2021)

Unser Plan ist es im Q1 2022 Schweden für immer zu besuchen


----------



## Nelearts (20. Dezember 2021)

MikeHawk, was muss ich mir unter "für immer zu besuchen" vorstellen?
Hast Du die gleiche Idee die wir auch in 3-5 Jahren planen?
Dann gehen wir in Ruhestand und wollen uns "oben" unseren Ruhesitz suchen.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## Nelearts (20. Dezember 2021)

Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Moin  ,
> 
> 2022 wird es wieder an den Asnen gehen. Die ersten zwei Juniwochen als Männertour , Ende August bis Mitte September als
> Familienurlaub. Ich hab den See einfach lieb gewonnen und kann mich nicht trennen  .


Ralf, wir haben es gewagt und 2021 mal was Neues probiert.
Und ich muss sagen, Super.
Es gibt in Schweden viele lohnenswerte Gegenden.
Wie bereits erwähnt, geht es für mich und die beste Ehefrau von allen (nur als Rutenhalter taugt sie nicht) wieder an den Hummeln.
Ob wir da in 5 Jahren immer noch sind weiß ich nicht. 
Mal sehen wo wir dann als Dauerwohnsitz landen.
Wir beginnen so langsam mit der Suche!
Gruß an alle anderen!
Holger


----------



## MikeHawk (20. Dezember 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> MikeHawk, was muss ich mir unter "für immer zu besuchen" vorstellen?
> Hast Du die gleiche Idee die wir auch in 3-5 Jahren planen?
> Dann gehen wir in Ruhestand und wollen uns "oben" unseren Ruhesitz suchen.
> Gruß, Nelearts


Mit meinen 34 Lenzen bin ich wohl noch etwas vom Ruhestand entfernt 

Aber meine Frau und ich haben uns entschieden auszuwandern, ja.


----------



## Nelearts (20. Dezember 2021)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Mit meinen 34 Lenzen bin ich wohl noch etwas vom Ruhestand entfernt
> 
> Aber meine Frau und ich haben uns entschieden auszuwandern, ja.


Super Idee, wenn Ihr Tipps braucht gerne PN. 
Wie bereits erwähnt, wir beginnen unsere Suche nun langsam.
Evtl. kann man sich ja ergänzen.


----------



## arcidosso (20. Dezember 2021)

Hej, ihr Emigranten ! 

Ich hatte auch schon die Idee gehabt , meine Pension in Schweden abzusitzen.  Es war mehr als eine Idee, ich habe dort  schon eine Art Praktikum gemacht. 
Folgende Bedingungen müssen schon erfüllt sein: 
- keine schwedischen Sozialleistungen  beantragen
- das eigene Einkommen/Vermögen muss zum Unterhalt/leben vor Ort ausreichend sein 
- schwedische Sprachkenntnisse, die über Hej,hej hinausgehen. 

Auf Tipp der Einheimischen habe ich folgendes gemacht, ich habe vier Wochen in Stockholm verbracht. Monat ezember
Der Tenor war, ich sollte selbst überprüfen, wie es sich anfühlt, wenn es morgens ab 1000h hell wird, aber um 1600h, schon wieder dunkel. 
Nun, es war schon schwer. Dazu kamen Sprachschwierigkeiten, das eigene schwedische Niveau ist im absoluten Anfängerbereich. D.h. auch das Lesen der Tageszeitungen war nicht möglich. Mein Englisch ist eben Schulenglisch. Ich komme damit überall durch,  bin aber eben nicht der Simultandolmetscher. 
In Stockholm ist die Dunkelheit überlebbar, aber z.B. in Kaffhausen Urshult ? 
Im Ergebnis muss ich schon sagen, so sechs Monate Dunkelheit ( übertrieben !!!) sind schon hart. 
Eine schöne Sache ist der Hauskauf. Dort ist ein System, dass es auch jedem Arbeitnehmer mit einem Durchschnittsgehalt erlaubt, sich ein Häuschen zu kaufen . Kaufen ? Nein, man kauft nicht, sondern man zahlt einen sehr, sehr niedrigen Betrag an( 4 bis 6% der Kaufsumme ) und dann Monat für Monat eine mietähnliche Belastung. 
Die Banken haben überhaupt kein Interesse daran, dass Haus endgültig zu übergeben. An diesen " Mieten" verdienen sich ja zig-Jahre. 
Der Wert des Hauses wird einmal jährlich neu festgestellt, anschließend die monatliche Belastung neu berechnet. 
Modernisierungsmaßnahmen , wie ein neues  Dach/Bad/ Bodenbeläge  wirken dabei belastungsmindernd. 
Ich finde das System klasse. 
Rückschauend musst ich sagen, ein Aufenthalt in Schweden von April bis Mitte November wäre die "Bombe" , die andere Zeit ... ?
Das ist eine Einzelfallentscheidung. 
Ich würde nicht im Wohnzimmersessel an der Heizung entscheiden. Ein Praktikum vor Ort, in der "schlechten" Zeit ist auf jeden Fall billiger als eine euphorische Falschentscheidung.


----------



## Nelearts (20. Dezember 2021)

Hej Udo,
Jag håller helt med dig!
Das schwedische dürfte nicht das Problem sein.
Und unseren "Winterwohnsitz" behalten wir in Deutschland.
Am grauen verregneten Niederrhein wo schon die erste Schneeflocke für Verkehrschaos sorgt.
Oder auch nicht.
Vi får se....
Gruß, Holger


----------



## arcidosso (20. Dezember 2021)

Holger, tack för godkännandet


----------



## Nelearts (20. Dezember 2021)

Hej Udo,
Vi borde träffas igen personligen.
God Jul,
från Holger och Silke


----------



## Nelearts (20. Dezember 2021)

So, genug schwedisches Geplänkel.  Sonst kommt hier wieder ein Mod und verwarnt uns
weil sonst keiner was versteht


----------



## arcidosso (20. Dezember 2021)

det skulle vara en stor sak. Ha en riktigt lugn jul på er 

( dreimal vorgeschrieben  und  Langenscheidt " Schwedisch in 30 Tagen ". Ich habe das Buch schon ein mehrfaches als 30 Tage . Und ... ? Funktioniert nicht so richtig )


----------



## Nelearts (20. Dezember 2021)

Tack Udo, då är vi i Eifel. Utan internet och med mycket lugn och ro


----------



## Nelearts (20. Dezember 2021)

An alle Schwedenfans, schwedisch ist einfach!
Genau wie Integralrechnung!


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

um eine Sprache gut zu lernen (in Wort und Schrift) braucht es, je nach Sprachbegabung, 1-2 Jahre und noch kein sehr fortgeschrittenes Alter .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Prinzchen (20. Dezember 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Für die Auswahl der Ziele nutze ich nur die Seiten auf denen es Ferienhäuser gibt.
> Ifiske ist nur eine nützliche Seite um sich die Fiskekorts zu besorgen.
> Gruß, Nelearts


Genau so handhabe ich das auch.

Im nächsten Jahr steht der 15. Schwedenurlaub an. Dann geht es zum ersten Mal Mitte August für 3 Wochen an den Kalv.


----------



## Nelearts (20. Dezember 2021)

Nabend Prinzchen,
das liegt ja nun absolut im Westen.
Ward ihr schon einmal in der Gegend?
Gruß vom Niederrhein,,
Nelearts


----------



## Prinzchen (20. Dezember 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Nabend Prinzchen,
> das liegt ja nun absolut im Westen.
> Ward ihr schon einmal in der Gegend?


Ja, in diesem Jahr und in 2019 waren wir am Fegen. Ein guter Zandersee, wenn man weiß wie und wo.... Leider ist "unser Haus" dort bereits im fraglichen Zeitraum ausgebucht.

Gruß aus Braunschweig.


----------



## Nelearts (20. Dezember 2021)

Lajos1. Da befasse ich mich schon seit 5 Jahren mit. Aber die Regeln sind nun mal anders als in DE.
Das Leben wird nicht einfacher!
Auch mit 60 nicht, da hast Du Recht...


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (5. Januar 2022)

Ein Hallo von mir in die Runde und ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr 2022 gewünscht. 

War länger nicht mehr regelmäßig aktiv hier im Board, bin nun beim Stöbern auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden.

Kurz zu mir, heiße Torsten, bin 34 Jahre und leidenschaftlicher Angler seit meinem 6´ten Lebensjahr durch meinen Vater und meinen Opa. Vorzugsweise und hauptsächlich Spinnfischer, aber leider auch der mangelnden Zeit geschuldet.

Warum melde ich mich hier:

Durch unser gemeinsames Hobby fahren drei Bekannte ich und seit Jahren ein Mal im Jahr für eine Woche in den Angelurlaub. Anfangs war es meist die deutsche Küste, später dann Dänemark und Norwegen.

Nun wollen wir gerne einmal nach Schweden reisen und unseren Angelurlaub dort verbringen.

Im Fokus liegt es das Land mit seinem landschaftlichen Potenzial einmal persönlich erleben zu dürfen, insofern es sich ergibt die Mittsommernacht dort zu bestreiten und natürlich soll auch der anglerische Spaß nicht zu kurz kommen.

Es gibt zahlreiche Reiseanbieter und Berichte zu Regionen und Gewässern, welche sich alle toll lesen. Wir haben aber eigentlich immer gute Erfahrungen machen dürfen mit Reisezielen die von Petrijüngern direkt empfohlen werden konnten. Daher bisher auch fast ausschließlich ohne Reiseanbieter und direkt beim Inhaber oder ähnlichem gebucht.

Da wir nun das erste Mal Schweden besuchen wollen, möchte ich gerne in Erfahrung bringen ob ihr gezielt eine Region, einen Ort oder ein Gewässer aus der praktischen Sicht und euren Erfahrungen empfehlen könnt. Zielfische sollen die Räuber Barsch, Hecht oder Zander werden, gerne aber auch Möglichkeiten nachts vom Ufer aus auf Aal zu fischen. Oftmals sind die Unterkünfte ja sehr naheliegend am Gewässer.

Reisezeitraum ist derzeitig auf den Juni avisiert.
(nicht immer ganz so einfach bei vier Leuten einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden )

Ich bedanke mich bereits jetzt für eure Hilfe, gerne auch per PN, und stehe natürlich auch gerne für eure Fragen zur Verfügung.

Gruß und Petri Heil

Torsten


----------



## Nelearts (5. Januar 2022)

Hej Torsten,
also für 2022 dürftet ihr etwas spät dran sein!
Die meisten Unterkünfte, von privat, werden schon im Zeitraum Juli...September/Oktober.... für das Folgejahr gebucht.
Je näher am Wasser desto eher weggebucht!
Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Buchung auf privater Ebene bevorzugen!
Üblich ist es in Schweden, dass die Endreinigung des Ferienhauses durch den Mieter erfolgt. Und da hat ja jeder sein eigenes Verständnis.....
Was die Zielfische angeht bleibt eigentlich nur Südschweden. Nach Norden werden Zander und Aal immer dünner.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## Angelfreak (19. Januar 2022)

Bei mir und meiner Männertruppe steigt schon die Vorfreude auf Ende Oktober. Nach 3 Jahren endlich mal wieder in die "Wunschheimat" 
Die Ködertasche ist aufgefüllt und neue Ruten (eine zum Werfen & eine zum Schleppen) gestern auch angekommen. 
Nen paar Rollen habe ich mir dann auch nochmal  gegönnt. 
Hoffe nur, dass uns Ende Oktober die Herbststürme keinen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, und wir wie geplant, nen paar Stunden raus auf en See können. In der dunklen Zeit wird dann ausgiebig, der Whirlpool, Sauna, Badzuber, Kamin und diverse Kaltgetränke genossen...Auch vorteilhaft, dass man in seiner Truppe einen Koch am Start hat, da ist die Essens - Versorgung gesichert.


----------



## Schwedenangler (20. Januar 2022)

Da kann ich deine Vorfreude verstehen, denn auch für mich ist der Männerurlaub jedes Jahr extrem wichtig.
Nach zwei Absagen in 20 und 21 hoffen wir inständig das es in diesem Jahr wieder klappt.
Ist doch was anderes in geselliger Männerrunde den ganzen Tag zu fischen und abends beim Bierchen 
zu skaten oder schocken. Das würde man mit weiblicher Begleitung so nie tun.
Und einen hervorragenden Hobbykoch  haben wir auch in unseren Reihen  !


----------



## steffen78 (20. Januar 2022)

Ich bin Ende Mai auch mal wieder in südschweden Haus an kleinem unbekannten gewässer mit zander,Schlei, aal,Hecht,barschbestand.
Es wäre echt super wenn wir uns für schweden hier auch über (corona) Regelungen für Einreise etc. Austauschen würden. Neuerungen von Fahrpläne und Preise für Brücke und Fähre wären auch super...


----------



## Nelearts (20. Januar 2022)

Hej Steffen,
Einreise- und Rückkehrregelungen sowie die Bedingungen für die Durchreise durch Dänemark werden hier zu den Haupt-Reisezeiten (Mai...Juli) eigentlich immer aktuell ausgetauscht. Einfach bei Bedarf zu Deiner Reisezeit mal zeitnah nachfragen. Es hilft aber auch schon nach "Corona Einreise Schweden" zu gockeln.
Aber das sollte schon recht zeitnah erfolgen. Heute weiß noch keiner welche Regeln im Mai/Juni.... gelten.
Evtl. ist dann ja schon der neue TV-Blockbuster von Starregisseur Karl Lauterbach bei RTL verfügbar. "Corona, ein Virus kommt selten allein!"
Infos zur Ö-Brücke kann man heute schon bekommen, klick hier.
Bei der Brücke und auch bei der Fähre PUT-RÖD kann man mit dem BROPAS sparen.
Kostet pro Jahr aktuell 45 EUR, dafür kann man die Brücke dann aber mittels Transponder ohne Wartezeit an irgenwelchen Kassenautomaten oder Bedienungs-Zahlstationen zügig und günstiger überqueren. Selbst bei einmaliger Hin- und Rückfahrt spart man da schon ein wenig.
Und auf der Fähre PUT-RÖD funzt der Transponder auch und man nimmt die Fähre von Scandlines deutlich günstiger!
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## Nelearts (20. Januar 2022)

Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Da kann ich deine Vorfreude verstehen, denn auch für mich ist der Männerurlaub jedes Jahr extrem wichtig.
> Nach zwei Absagen in 20 und 21 hoffen wir inständig das es in diesem Jahr wieder klappt.
> Ist doch was anderes in geselliger Männerrunde den ganzen Tag zu fischen und abends beim Bierchen
> zu skaten oder schocken. Das würde man mit weiblicher Begleitung so nie tun.
> Und einen hervorragenden Hobbykoch  haben wir auch in unseren Reihen  !


Hej Ralf,
bin ziemlich sicher, dass es für Boostermen keine Probleme geben wird in 2022.
OHHH, sorry das gendern habe ich vergessen, also Boostermen/fem .
Wir werden sehen...


----------



## lolfisch (25. Januar 2022)

Kann jemand Seiten zur Ferienhaussuche empfehlen bei denen man explizit nach Boot (mit Motor) und direktem Zugang zum Gewässer filtern kann?
Über die gängigen, großen Portale geht das leider seltenst.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## angler1996 (25. Januar 2022)

Irgendwie zieht es mich wieder mal gen Schweden.
Was geht eigentlich so an der Westküste zu angeln - also in der Ostsee so von Falkenberg an bis gen Göteborg ?
Angeln von Ufer aus  bitte , würde mich interessieren  Monate ab Juni


----------



## Duke Nukem (25. Januar 2022)

lolfisch schrieb:


> Kann jemand Seiten zur Ferienhaussuche empfehlen bei denen man explizit nach Boot (mit Motor) und direktem Zugang zum Gewässer filtern kann?


Ich habe für dieses Jahr über DanCenter gebucht. Im Suchfilter kann "Boot" ausgewählt werden.
Entscheidend waren für mich die Stornobedingungen
lt. AGB = Bis zum 35. Tag vor der Anreise EUR 65,00 Stornogebühren.
Manche Angebote (auch das von mir gebuchte) sind sogar bis 15 Tage vor Anreise kostenlos stornierbar.


Andreas


----------



## Duke Nukem (25. Januar 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Irgendwie zieht es mich wieder mal gen Schweden.
> Was geht eigentlich so an der Westküste zu angeln - also in der Ostsee so von Falkenberg an bis gen Göteborg ?
> Angeln von Ufer aus  bitte , würde mich interessieren  Monate ab Juni


Ich habe mal jeweils einen halben Tag bei Varberg, Strömstad und Smögen geangelt. Einen Lippfisch von 15cm Länge habe ich gefangen. Ich habe in der Gegend auch noch nie jemand anderes angeln sehen. Aber wo Du Falkenberg erwähnst, da fließt der Ätran durch. Eine gute Meerforelle habe ich da rausgeholt.


Andreas


----------



## angler1996 (26. Januar 2022)

Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Ich habe mal jeweils einen halben Tag bei Varberg, Strömstad und Smögen geangelt. Einen Lippfisch von 15cm Länge habe ich gefangen. Ich habe in der Gegend auch noch nie jemand anderes angeln sehen. Aber wo Du Falkenberg erwähnst, da fließt der Ätran durch. Eine gute Meerforelle habe ich da rausgeholt.
> 
> 
> Andreas


Danke,der Ätran ist ein eigenes Thema. Mir  geht es um die Ostseeküste. Sorry, hätte eigenes Thema aufmachen sollen.
Wenn noch jemand Meinung hat auch gern PN, um hier  nicht abzuschweifen


----------



## Angelfreak (26. Januar 2022)

lolfisch, wir buchen fast immer über Novasol. Ich würde behaupten, die haben in Norwegen und Schweden das größte Angebot an Häusern. 
Dort kannst du auch Angelhäuser, mit Boot, Entfernung zum See, Sauna..etc. selektieren. 
Leider ist Novasol, was die Stornobedingungen betrifft nicht besonders, selbst wenn man eine Zusatzversicherung bei denen abschließt....


----------



## DUSpinner (26. Januar 2022)

Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Ich habe mal jeweils einen halben Tag bei Varberg, Strömstad und Smögen geangelt. Einen Lippfisch von 15cm Länge habe ich gefangen. Ich habe in der Gegend auch noch nie jemand anderes angeln sehen. Aber wo Du Falkenberg erwähnst, da fließt der Ätran durch. Eine gute Meerforelle habe ich da rausgeholt.
> 
> 
> Andreas


Hi Andreas,
nach der coronabedingten Cancelung im letzten Jahr  plane ich derzeitig mit Hochdruck für Juni eine gut 3wöchige Wohnmobiltour durch Süd-Schweden und werde auch (aber nicht überwiegend) mein Angelglück auf der Rundreise sowohl im Süß-/ als auch Salzwasser versuchen.

Bei meiner Recherche habe ich den (Lachs-)fluss in Falkenberg entdeckt. Wäre ja mal zu geil meinen ersten Lachs in Europa zu überlisten.
Kannst Du mir über die Angelmethoden, die Wasserverhätnisse (flach/tief, langsam/schnell fließend) und über Fangaussichten auf Lachs oder Meerforellen an diesem Fluss etwas sagen.
Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Duke Nukem (26. Januar 2022)

Das Thema Ätran ist zu komplex um es hier nebenbei abzuhandeln. Denk bloß nicht Du kommst dahin und ziehst mal eben nen Lachs raus. Nach meiner Beobachtung sind diejenigen die wirklich etwas fangen, die Einheimischen mit Jahreskarte. Ein Blick in die Fanglisten lohnt sich.

Ich war 4 Tage dort und glücklich über meine Meerforelle. Die hätte ich vermutlich woanders aber auch kostengünstiger bekommen können.

Weitere Lachsflüsse in Südschweden sind der Lagan und die Mörrum. Letzterer aber sehr teuer und ein Berg an Regeln wo ich dann schon keine Lust mehr habe.


Andreas


----------



## litzbarski (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

wir (ein Kumpel mit Frau und zwei Kindern) meine Frau, mein Hund und ich fahren dieses Jahr (wenn Corona es erlaubt) vom 21.05. - 28.05. an den Unnen. Ein Echolot habe ich, Motoren mit 6 PS werden wir zubuchen. Wir sind in den Häusern Unnebäck 1 u. 2.

Zielfisch ist Zander und Barsch, hat jemand Tipps??

Andre


----------



## arcidosso (1. Februar 2022)

litzbarski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir (ein Kumpel mit Frau und zwei Kindern) meine Frau, mein Hund und ich fahren dieses Jahr (wenn Corona es erlaubt) vom 21.05. - 28.05. an den Unnen. Ein Echolot habe ich, Motoren mit 6 PS werden wir zubuchen. Wir sind in den Häusern Unnebäck 1 u. 2.
> 
> ...


Andre, 
der Unnen ist ein übersichtlicher See mit eigentlich großen Tiefen. Tiefen , d.h. locker bis 20 m. 
Leider erwischet du , wie bei uns , die Schonzeit der Zander. Ich kann nur jedem raten,, diese auch penibel zu beachten. Die Naturwacht ist grundsätzlich sehr freundlich, aber eben nicht bei einem Vergehen. 
Dein Problem wird  sein, dass Du Ende Mai in eine gute Zanderzeit hineinkommst und dementsprechend auch fangen wirst. Wirklich , sauber abhaken und zurücksetzen. Auch Schweden nutzen Ferngläser . 
Der Unnen hat m.E. einen guten Bestand an Raubfischen, also Hechte und Barsche sind "frei". Arbeite mit Wobblern, ziehe diese 20 m hinter deinem Boot her. Am Tag über den gesamten See, abends in etwa die 5m-Linie. Eigentlich Standard für jeden schwedischen See. 
Besorge Dir deine Karte über iFiske ( -online-) oder , mit einem kleinen Zeitverlust - vor Ort. 
Deine Zeit vor Ort ist grundsätzlich  zu kurz, um den Angelkönig 2022 machen zu können. Aber , ..., man weiß nie. 
Anm.: 
Der anliegende Bolmen ist auf jeden Fall nicht so leicht zu befischen  wie der Unnen. Dort ( Bolmen )  gibt es viele Zonen, die nicht befischt werden dürfen. Zudem ist er viel windanfälliger. Ein Wechsel dorthin lohnt m.E. nicht. 
Viel Glück dort oben.


----------



## MikeHawk (1. Februar 2022)

Hi Andre,
ich würde das ganze auch abhängig vom Wetter machen.
Bei einem normalen Frühjahrsverlauf, würde ich mich ende Mai definitiv noch auf die Flachwasserbereiche und Krautfelder konzentrieren,
da dürfte in Tiefen über 5m noch nicht viel los sein.

Die Zander würde ich zu der Zeit wohl auch in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## litzbarski (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo arcidosso, hallo MikeHawk,

vielen Dank für eure Hinweise. Wo finde ich denn die Schonzeiten für den Unnen?? Konnte keine finden ...

Wäre natürlich schade :-(


----------



## arcidosso (1. Februar 2022)

litzbarski schrieb:


> Hallo arcidosso, hallo MikeHawk,
> 
> vielen Dank für eure Hinweise. Wo finde ich denn die Schonzeiten für den Unnen?? Konnte keine finden ...
> 
> Wäre natürlich schade :-(


Schaue mal nach bei ifiske oder per Internet bei einem der örtlichen Angelvereine. 
Die Zeiten stimmen schon .


----------



## steffen78 (2. Februar 2022)

Ist aber zu beachten das nicht überall in schweden zander Schonzeit haben. Ist immer vom gewässer abhängig. Nur als Hinweis


----------



## arcidosso (2. Februar 2022)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Ist aber zu beachten das nicht überall in schweden zander Schonzeit haben. Ist immer vom gewässer abhängig. Nur als Hinweis



Also, ich muss Steffen recht geben.  Einheitlich ist es nicht geregelt. Selbst der am Unnen beheimate Fischereiverein gibt insgesamt Hinweise, aber des Thema Schonzeiten ist nicht gelistet. Interessant ist, dass am Unnen 10 Zander /Tag erlaubt sind.  Zusätzlich, alle Zander im Entnahmefenster bis 65cm "müssen" entnommen werden. Für "Plus 65er" gilt C&R. Ich finde , es ist eine großzügige Regelung und spricht für den Zander- und Weioßfischreichtum. 
Ansonsten, ich habe im Internet , selbst in schwedischen Foren, zu Schonzeiten /Unnen nichts finden können.


----------



## litzbarski (2. Februar 2022)

Nochmals danke für die Infos, wir haben ebenfalls nichts zu Schonzeiten im Unnen finden können.


----------



## litzbarski (2. Februar 2022)

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, habe ich den Vorsitzenden des örtlichen Angelvereins angeschrieben.

Sollte er antworten, werde ich das natürlich hier bekannt geben ...

Andre


----------



## litzbarski (2. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

der Vorsitzende des örtlichen Angelverein hat geantwortet:

Der Zander hat keine Schonzeiten im Unnen, man darf aber lediglich 10 Zander pro Tag fangen. Alle Zander unter 75 cm müssen mitgenommen werden. Alle Zander über 75 cm müssen sofort zurück gesetzt werden.

Hier der Original Text der E-Mail:

Hej Andre
Ni är välkomna till Unnen och fiska där finns ingen öppettider för Gösen den är lovlig hela året det enda är begränsat antal per dag och fiskekort 10 st
Vi har inget minimåt utan det är maxmått som gäller Gös större än 75 cm skall återsättas så fort som möjligt. Alla Gösar under 75 skall plockas upp 
Utöver Gös finns det också Gädda, Abborre och lite Örring 
Valsnäs kamping är ett trevligt ställe att bo på där finns också möjlighet att hyra båt också 
Om ni har flera frågor är ni välkomna att skriva eller ringa 

Mvh
Niels


----------



## MikeHawk (2. Februar 2022)

Mir wäre das mit der Schonzeit völlig egal.
Bei einem normalen Frühjahr sind die Zander Ende Mai definitiv noch nicht durch mit dem Laichen.

Die dicken Weibchen kurz vorm ablaichen zu knüppeln wäre für mich ein No-Go.


----------



## steffen78 (2. Februar 2022)

Grundsätzlich ist das ja egal wann du die zander fängst, weil die, die du raus holst oder die es nicht schaffen laichen auch nicht mehr... (sinnvoll is eh nur kompletter schonbezirk bzw angelverbot...) und wer regelmäßig zander fängt weiß das die es eh schwer haben nach dem fangen zu überleben. Beim letzten schweden angel habe ich einige um die 40/50 zurück gesetzt (schonend) und mindestens die Hälfte ist (besonders ebend die kleineren) sind dann oben geschwommen... das ist auch der grund warum meißt in schweden die kleineren nach dem fang entnommen werden sollen und die großen zurück ins wasser. Durchaus sinnvoll.


----------



## MikeHawk (2. Februar 2022)

Grundsätzlich magst du recht haben.

Wenn ich aber weiß das die Zander gerade kurz davor sind und 1-2 Wochen später den Unterschied machen zwischen noch einmal zusätzlich abgelaicht oder nicht, dann lasse ich sie in dem Fall in Ruhe.


----------



## steffen78 (12. Februar 2022)

So ich habe die schnell-fähre von Rügen nach Schweden gebucht. Ist ganz schön teuer geworden 2Personen 1Pkw hin und zurück cs. 400euro  Das hatte vor zwei bis drei Jahren noch die Hälfte gekostet...


----------



## Nelearts (12. Februar 2022)

steffen78 schrieb:


> So ich habe die schnell-fähre von Rügen nach Schweden gebucht. Ist ganz schön teuer geworden 2Personen 1Pkw hin und zurück cs. 400euro  Das hatte vor zwei bis drei Jahren noch die Hälfte gekostet...


Hej Steffen,
die hatte ich letztes Jahr auch gebucht weil nicht sicher war, ob wir Anfang Juni durch Dänemark fahren können.
Hinfahrt für  1 PKW < 6,5m plus 2 Personen für 85 Euronen.
Haben wir aber dann storniert weil Dänemark für die Durchreise wieder offen war (mit negativem Schnelltest) und in MeckPomm die Übernachtung nicht möglich war. 
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## Nelearts (12. Februar 2022)

Sorry,
PKW <5m und 95 EURO. Ist ja schon etwas länger her, aber hab gerade noch einmal nachgeschaut.


----------



## steffen78 (12. Februar 2022)

Leider ist die öresund Brücke für mich 3 bis vier Stunden zusätzliche Fahrt... aber bei den Preisen kommt man da schon ans überlegen die Brücke zu nehmen...


----------



## Nelearts (13. Februar 2022)

So, wie bereits beschrieben, sind wir, ich und Frau (Nichtanglerin), Anfang Juni wieder am Hummeln.
Nun suche ich noch brauchbare Tipps für Ausflüge dort. Es geht ja nicht nur ums Angeln und die beste Ehefrau von allen möchte auch beschäftigt werden.
Oskarshamn u. Västervik haben wir schon letztes Jahr abgeklappert (Städte sind mit Frau immer teuer).
Also wenn jemand die Gegend dort kennt und ein paar Tipps für Ausflüge hat (Wandern, Natur, Kultur, Shoppen) gerne her damit!
Gibt es da eigentlich irgendwo eine brauchbare Fiskrökeriet? Warm geräucherter Lachs hat uns dort letztes Jahr gefehlt. 
Viel Erfolg allen Schwedenfahrern in 2022,
Nelearts


----------



## Nelearts (13. Februar 2022)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Leider ist die öresund Brücke für mich 3 bis vier Stunden zusätzliche Fahrt... aber bei den Preisen kommt man da schon ans überlegen die Brücke zu nehmen...


So ist das für uns, vom Niederrhein kommend, mit der Schnellfähre! Ist dann auch ein größerer Umweg. Würde mich zwar mal reizen diese zu nehmen, dann allerdings nur mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in der Gegend von Sassnitz.
Und bei der Brücke und der Fähre PUT-RÖD gibt es mit dem Bropass deutliches Sparpotenzial....


----------



## Nelearts (15. Februar 2022)

Eventuell hat ja noch jemand Bedarf. Bei den Kleinanzeigen wird gerade eine Fährverbindung Kiel-Göteborg hin u. zurück in einer Doppelkabine mit Terasse u. Frühstück angeboten. Abfahrtszeiten wohl noch frei wählbar, siehe hier.

Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## loete1970 (18. Februar 2022)

Nelearts schrieb:


> So ist das für uns, vom Niederrhein kommend, mit der Schnellfähre! Ist dann auch ein größerer Umweg. Würde mich zwar mal reizen diese zu nehmen, dann allerdings nur mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in der Gegend von Sassnitz.
> Und bei der Brücke und der Fähre PUT-RÖD gibt es mit dem Bropass deutliches Sparpotenzial....


Wir fahren da lieber mit der Nachtfähre, das es entspannter ist und wir ausgeruhter ankommen, als 10 Stunden + im Auto zu sitzen, zumal der Fährpreis bei 3 Personen gerade mal 140 € mehr kostet, inkl. Verpflegung an Bord.


----------



## der-solinger (18. Februar 2022)

Hallo und Petri zusammen,
wir möchten zu zweit nächstes Jahr an den Rusken, hat jemand eine gute Adresse bezgl. Haus inkl. Boot?
Meinen Aussenborder würde ich selbst mitnehmen!

Tight Lines ><)))°>


----------



## Nelearts (21. Februar 2022)

loete1970 schrieb:


> Wir fahren da lieber mit der Nachtfähre, das es entspannter ist und wir ausgeruhter ankommen, als 10 Stunden + im Auto zu sitzen, zumal der Fährpreis bei 3 Personen gerade mal 140 € mehr kostet, inkl. Verpflegung an Bord.


OK, muss zugeben, dass wir die Fähre noch nie probiert haben. Aber mit 2 Fahrern (ich und Frau) rocken wir das in 12 Stunden.
Gegenüber einer Fähre mit LowCost-Preis für Innenkabine, No Chance für unseren Geschmack! Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten.
Wir fahren am Niederrhein morgens um 04:00 los und sind um 16:00 im Ferienhaus.
Stullen sind dabei und die Fähre PUT-RÖD ist für uns (noch) genug Pause.
Muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Schwedenangler (22. Februar 2022)

Moin, 
wir sind mittlerweile auch auf die Nachtfähre bei Finnlines umgestiegen. Ist echt entspannter. 
Wobei wir ( Frau + Ich ) mangels Fährangeboten jetzt im letzten Winter wieder Put-Röd und Brücke gefahren sind.
Ist aber schon anstrengender.
Ansonsten bevorzugen wir jetzt auch die bequemere Art zu reisen. Die Kabinen sind OK und ich komme ausgeschlafen 
am Mittag in Malmö an. Preislich ist der Unterschied nicht mehr groß und das mehr was wir zahlen ist es mir wert eben 
nicht mehr zwischen 11 und 13 Stunden im Auto zu sitzen.


----------



## Angelfreak (22. Februar 2022)

Letztich ist es immer eine Abwägung, und kommt darauf an, von wo aus man in BRD zum Urlaub startet.
Wenn man in Bayern oder BW startet, würde ich mit Sicherheit auch auf eine Nachtfähre gehen. 
Wir starten in der Nähe von Berlin, um 3 Uhr morgens, dann gehts zur Schnellfähre nach Sassnitz und um 14 Uhr sind wir an unserem Haus. 
Ich finde, vom Preis sind die Unterschiede  für die Fähren jetzt nicht mehr so riesig.


----------



## loete1970 (22. Februar 2022)

Genau, jeder nach seinem Geschmack


----------



## MikeHawk (22. Februar 2022)

Man darf in seiner Rechnung auch nicht vergessen; man spart ordentlich Sprit und auch Verschleiß am eigenen Wagen wenn man die Nachtfähre nimmt.

Ich habe es mir angewöhnt auf dem Hinweg die Nachtfähre zu nehmen um ausgeschlafen und entspannt in den Urlaub zu starten und auf der Rückreise komplett über Land zu fahren, das ist am schnellsten und am Ende will ich einfach nur nachhause, da kann ich micht dann ausschlafen.

Das waren letzten Sommer immerhin 14,5 Stunden non-Stop, alleine! Das war schon nicht ohne aber machbar.


----------



## DUSpinner (22. Februar 2022)

Ich fahre im Juni vom Ruhrgebiet aus mit meinem Wohnmobil für 3 Wochen nach Süd-Schweden(Rundreise)  und wenn ich müde bin, suche ich mir einen geeigneten Stellplatz zum entspannen.... Ob über die Öresundbrücke oder der Vogelfluglinie entscheide ich kurzfristig vor der Hin bzw. Rückfahrt.


----------



## loete1970 (22. Februar 2022)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Juni vom Ruhrgebiet aus mit meinem Wohnmobil für 3 Wochen nach Süd-Schweden(Rundreise)  und wenn ich müde bin, suche ich mir einen geeigneten Stellplatz zum entspannen.... Ob über die Öresundbrücke oder der Vogelfluglinie entscheide ich kurzfristig vor der Hin bzw. Rückfahrt.


Das ist natürlich auch eine (tolle) Möglichkeit


----------



## trollmänchen (22. Februar 2022)

Hey/Hallo
Hier einmal meine Sichtweise.
Ich fahre seit 1988 Bereich Osnabrück nach Schweden Västergötland/Smaland/Östergötland/Dalsland/Värmland.
Hier habe ich schon einige Fährverbindungen in Anspruch genommen.
Travemünde/Trelleborg - Grena/Varberg - Puttgarden/Rödby - Kiel/Göteborg.
Seit  2011 fahre ich nur noch Kiel Göteborg da mir die Strecken und die Fahrzeiten zu lang werden. Des Weiteren sind die kosten für Benzin und der Verschleiß auch ein erheblicher Kostenfaktor.  ( Ab Lübeck bis Göteborg ca. 570Km = bei ca. 12 Liter mit Gespann auf 100KM  ein Weg ca. 70€ = mit Rückweg ca. 140€.
Hinzu kommt das ich die letzten Jahre wenn ich durchgefahren bin min. 3-4 Tage gebraucht hab um den Jetlag wobei gleicher Kontinent und nur gefahren  dann erst wieder in den Erholungsmodus gekommen bin. (Dort wie Zuhause)
Ich bin schon der Meinung das alle Fährfahrten zu teuer sind und jeder für sich das Preiswerteste heraussuchen sollt. Aber ein Zeitgewinn durch Erholung ist mit Geld nicht zu ersetzen.

Gruß Trollmänchen


----------



## Dominik-deluxe (7. März 2022)

Moin zusammen,

in den letzten Jahren waren wir schon in Schweden, letztes Jahr hatte ich erstmals die Angel dabei. Ohne Plan hab ich da recht erfolglos an kleineren Seen vom Ufer gefischt.

Dieses Jahr gehts Mitte Juni wieder hin. Nun benötige ich bitte Tipps um etwas mehr Erfolg zu haben  
Es geht eine Woche jeweils Westseite und Ostseite an den Bolmen. 

Danke


----------



## Schwedenangler (8. März 2022)

Ich denke um einigermassen erfolgreich zu sein benötigst du auf jeden Fall ein Boot mit Motor und ein Echolot. Der Bolmen ist nicht einfach
zu befischen. Ich war schon dreimal dort und war nie sehr erfolgreich. Zu dieser Zeit hatten wir noch kein Echolot und es war wie ein stochern im Nebel.
Eine Tiefenkarte ist auch absolut von Vorteil.
Lies dir hier im Board mal die alten Berichte über den Bolmen durch, da gibt es viele Info´s für dich.


----------



## jkc (8. März 2022)

Moin, schau Dir den Bolmen-Thread an, zumindest die letzten Seiten. Habt immer die Wetterlage im Auge, das Ding ist riiiiiieeeesig und die normalen Mietbote sind in Relation dazu winzig...

Viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Nelearts (5. Mai 2022)

So liebe Schwedenfahrer, die Fahrt rückt näher!
Bin von Anfang Juni für 3 Wochen in Südschweden wie bereits hier erwähnt. Hat jemand noch interessante Vorschläge wie man die Anreisekosten reduziern kann ?
Wir fahren wie in den letzten Jahren auch, vom Niederrhein über PUT-RÖD und Bücke mit dem Bropass.
Fähre mit Übernachtung kommt für uns, ich und Frau, nicht in Frage!
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## The_Pike (5. Mai 2022)

Die hechte in småland sind mit dem laichen durch, seit letzter Woche mehren sich die Bisse, momentan noch im/vorm Schilf, wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern und die "muttis" verziehen sich ins tiefere Wasser! Barsch geht auch schon gut!

Liebe grüße aus Schweden
Tom


----------



## steffen78 (6. Mai 2022)

Wegen den fahrtkosten: ich habe die Tage mal durchgerechnet was der Unterschied brücke(n) ( dabei ist es kostentechnisch fast egal ob man den kompletten landweg über Dänemark oder fähre mit einplant) ausmacht. Aus Sachsen kommend ist der Landweg ca. 150euro preiswerter als die schnellfähre von rügen ( 3 Leute im auto). Der Zeitfaktor ist aber nicht zu unterschätzen, dabei ist man ca 3-4stunden mehr hinter dem Lenkrad...


----------



## Nelearts (6. Mai 2022)

Danke für die zeitnahen Antworten! Werden also auch diesmal wieder die Fähre PUT-RÖD nehmen. 
Viel Erfolg euch allen!!
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## nani (8. Mai 2022)

Moin, es geht dieses Jahr im Juni, wieder einmal für eine Woche an den Bolmen. Ist hier jemand schon mal in den Storan (zulauf im Norden vom Bolmen) gefahren?
LG  Nani


----------



## loete1970 (17. Mai 2022)

Moin,

schon jemand unterwegs in/nach Schweden? Bei uns ist die Warterei in 3 Wochen vorbei, endlich!


----------



## Locke (17. Mai 2022)

Moin,
wir sind am Samstag auf den Weg nach Schweden.
Werden Put-Röd nutzen und später die Fähre Helsingör-Helsingborg.

Grundsätzlich kam uns auch die Nachtfahrt in Frage, da wir mit unserem Nachwuchs reisen und entspannter wird es wohl mit Nachtfahrt.
Da die Entfernungen vertretbar sind, werden wir diesesmal eine Tagfahrt machen mit ausreichend Stops zum gucken und entdecken. Schlafen können wir jederzeit, sind mit WoMo unterwegs.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Recherche zum angeln in der Ostsee/Schären, wobei Hecht und Co diesesmal nicht der Zielfisch sein wird.
Ggf mieten wir uns vor Ort (halten uns dicht an der No-Grenze auf) ein Boot.


----------



## F_Fl (29. Mai 2022)

Moin, ich bin Ende Juli für 2 Wochen in der Nähe von Karlshamn ziemlich direkt an der Ostsee. Mein Sohn und ich sind noch Anfänger, wollen aber gern mal losziehen. Wir sind schon allein mit dem Thema Zielfisch überfragt - ich weiß weder, wo noch was man dort mit verhältnismäßig wenig Aufwand angeln kann, wir haben weder Boot noch Bellyboot, meinem 13jährigen Sohn passt auch noch keine Wathose, nur hohe Stiefel. Unser Ferienhausvermieter bietet zwar die Bootsmiete an (rd. 100 Eu/Tag) und auch Echolote, aber das traue ich mir auf der Ostsee noch nicht zu. Sohnemann meint nur immer: "Papa, im Urlaub will ich mit dir angeln." Und ich denk mir " - ich bin überfordert." 

Gibts vielleicht allgemeine Tipps für das Blekinge Län?


----------



## Schwedenangler (30. Mai 2022)

Wende dich an die örtliche Touristeninformation. Die können dir bestimmt weiterhelfen. Ich denke ein einfaches angeln wie bei
uns am Forellenpuff wäre für euch das richtige. Alles andere ist zu speziell und erfordert doch einige Vorkenntnisse ( Lachsangeln an der 
Mörrum oder Bootsangeln in den Schären oder auf nahegelegenen Seen ) .


----------



## F_Fl (30. Mai 2022)

Danke für den Tipp, da hätt ich auch mal selbst drauf kommen können 
Jedenfalls bestätigt das meine eigene Einschätzung.


----------



## moench1605 (30. Mai 2022)

Ich war damals am Bräkneån (https://www.ifiske.se/de/angeln-braknean.htm). Ist in jedem Fall eine günstigere Alternative als die Mörrum 
In der Touristinfo bekommst du auf jeden Fall Infos, es gab 2016 auch Kutter, die auf die Ostsee raus fuhren


----------



## F_Fl (30. Mai 2022)

moench, 1.000 Dank für den Tipp! Die Seite ist ja superklasse und das hier ist gerade mal 3-4 km von uns weg: https://www.ifiske.se/de/angeln-sodra-braknean-mortstrommen-m-fl-vatten.htm


----------



## moench1605 (31. Mai 2022)

Kein Problem! Wenn ihr so nahe dran wohnt, schaut euch erstmal um, wo ihr überhaupt ans Wasser kommt. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war ein großer Teil, vor allem an der Mündung mit Schilf bewachsen und quasi kein Durchkommen. Wir haben etwas oberhalb geangelt, auf Spinner zwei 35er Barsche und zwei Mini-Hechte gefangen.
Im Meer könnt ihr es mal auf Stärnö am süd-westlichen Zipfel (Östra håla) versuchen. Da hab ich zwar nix gefangen, aber es ist dort echt schön 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Vielfischangler (31. Mai 2022)

Guten Tag alle zusammen,

ich benötige dringend einen Rat. Wir, eine Männertruppe, wollen am Sonnabend an den Hjälmaren fahren. Angeln steht ebenfalls auf der Agenda. Jetzt kommt die Tante von der Vermietung heute mit der Info um die Ecke, es wären keine 2-Takt-Bootsmotoren dort mehr zugelassen und nur noch 4-Takt-Bootsmotoren mit Acrylat-Benzin. 4 Tage vor der Abfahrt ist es jetzt hier , wie im Hühnerstall.

Kann das jemand von euch bestätigen, was ist da dran? 

Sollte ich mich bei der Suche zu doof angestellt haben und das Thema hier im Board schon behandelt worden sein, bitte verschieben/ bescheid sagen, was auch immer. Ich habe versucht die Frage so zu formulieren, dass es mittels Schlagworte wiedergefunden werden kann.

Mit den besten Grüßen

VFA


----------



## Schwedenangler (31. Mai 2022)

Also, ich hätte gedacht das 2 Takt Motoren mit dem Alkalytbenzin betrieben werden !!
Ich wusste nicht das auch 4- Takter damit betrieben werden. Ich kenne es nur das ein 4 Takt Motor mit normalem Superkraftstoff fährt.

Hab hierzu mal was aus Wikipedia eingefügt ! Hoffe das ist OK so !!
Eigenschaften und Verwendung​*Alkylatbenzin ist nach aktuellem Stand der Technik arm an gesundheits- und umweltschädlichen Stoffen, insbesondere was krebserzeugende, erbgutverändernde oder reproduktionstoxische Stoffe (CMR-Stoffe) in den Motorabgasen betrifft. Es besteht fast nur aus Paraffinen und enthält nur sehr geringe Mengen an Olefinen und Aromaten, kaum Schwefel und typischerweise nur etwa 0,05 % Benzol. Alkylatbenzin wird dort eingesetzt, wo der Mensch direkt den Abgasen der Maschine ausgesetzt ist, so zum Beispiel beim Einsatz von Rasenmähern, Motorsägen oder auch im Modellbau.

Das bei Motorsägen und Rasenmähern eingesetzte Alkylatbenzin wird als Gerätebenzin, Sonderkraftstoff oder auch Grünes Benzin bezeichnet. Erhältlich ist Gerätebenzin als 4-Takt-Benzin oder als gebrauchsfertige 2-Takt-Mischung. Die Variante für Zweitaktmotoren ist mit vollsynthetischem oder auf Estern basierendem Mischungsöl vorgemischt. Im Gegensatz zu normaler Mischung aus Tankstellenbenzin ist 2-Takt-Gerätebenzin sehr lange (mindestens 2 Jahre) ohne Entmischung lagerfähig.

Da die Dichte von Alkylatkraftstoffen geringer ist als die üblicher Ottokraftstoffe, muss in der Regel die Gemischaufbereitung (Vergaser, u. U. auch die Einspritzung) etwas fetter eingestellt werden; anderenfalls können Startschwierigkeiten und/oder Zündaussetzer auftreten.*

Bei uns ist es so das der Vermieter den Krafstoff für die Motoren bereitstellt und dann am Ende mit uns abrechnet. Vielleicht solltet ihr nochmal Kontakt zum Vermieter aufnehmen und nachfragen wie die Kraftstoffnachschub geregelt ist. 

Gruß   Ralf


----------



## F_Fl (1. Juni 2022)

moench1605 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so nahe dran wohnt, schaut euch erstmal um, wo ihr überhaupt ans Wasser kommt.


Ich war ja noch nie am Fluss angeln, nur am Forellensee und am Meer. Braucht man eigentlich an der Bräknean eine Wathose oder macht man alles vom Ufer aus?


----------



## moench1605 (1. Juni 2022)

Ich hab nur vom Ufer aus geangelt, sah mir jetzt aber auch nicht so wat-fähig aus. Der obere Teil war sehr schmal und ab da, wo Boote drin sind, ist es fast wie ein See mit quasi null bis wenig Strömung 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## ZeeBee (9. Juni 2022)

Moin!

Dann beende ich mal meine passive Präsenz hier. Am 09. Juli fliege ich nach Göteborg, von da aus mit dem Zug nach Arvika und dann weiter in das Naturreservat Glasskogen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich schon mal einen Testlauf, dieses Jahr wird noch mehr geangelt. Mit dabei:

- Besucherkarte Glasskogen (vergleichbar mit Kurtaxe)
- Angelschein
- Rucksack/Zelt/Schlafsack
- Allroundrute/Arbeitsmesser
- Verpflegung für 3-4 Tage
- Hobokocher/Kochgeschirr
- Wanderkarte

Kein Rückflugticket gebucht. Erstens nimmt mich keine Fluggesellschaft mit, wenn ich wie ein Elch stinke. Zweitens will ich flexibel bleiben. Nach einer Woche Dauerregen werde ich nicht noch eine weitere Woche ausharren. Andersherum will ich nicht aufwachen und aus dem Wald zum Flughafen eilen, wenn ich gerade von Pfifferlingen und Barschen umzingelt bin.

Mit dem Angelschein kann ich rd. 80 Seen beangeln, darunter zwei richtig große Gewässer. Fließgewässer sind allesamt ausgeklammert. Letztes Jahr war es so warm, dass in den großen Gewässern vom Ufer aus nichts zu machen war. Ein Paddler berichtete mir, dass er nur im tiefen Wasser Fänge hatte. Ich habe die Wahl zwischen Forstwegen, einige Straßen, Wanderwegen und Wanderwegen, die eher Wildwechseln gleich kommen. Wenn man will, kann mal jeglichen Menschenkontakt vermeiden, je nach Route. Es gibt kleine Siedlungen im Glasskogen sowie einen Campingplatz.

Letztes Jahr war ich acht Tage dort, habe aber nicht täglich geangelt. Zunächst habe ich zwei Tage an einem der großen Gewässer verschwendet, wo vom Ufer aus nichts zu machen war. Am erfolgreichsten war ein Abstecher an einen kleineren See abseits der Wanderwege, wo ganz offenkundig seit Wochen niemand die moosigen Uferfelsen betreten hatte. Auf Gummikrebse konnte ich zwei Barsche deutlich über 40 cm verhaften. Die landeten ausgenommen und ungeschuppt caveman style auf der Glut.

Dieses Jahr möchte ich mehr Strecke machen, andererseits auch mehr angeln. Aus der Erfahrung vom letzten Jahr werde ich mich weniger an die Seen entlang der Wanderwege halten, sondern eher querfeldein die einsamen Gewässer besuchen. Und statt ausreichend Reis im Gepäck sollen es dieses Mal eher Pilze, Blaubeeren und Barsche werden. Mit bescheidenen Kenntnissen konnte ich letztes Jahr Maronen, Steinpilze, Birkenpilze, Pfifferlinge und Semmelstoppelpilze einsacken. Alles andere blieb stehen. Allerdings bin ich diesmal einen Monat früher unterwegs, da werden mich doch die Barsche ernähren müssen.

Hilsen!

Karsten


----------



## arcidosso (9. Juni 2022)

Viel Glück,  ZeeBee, 

wenn das Wetter mitspielt, kann ( !) das eine tolle Sache sein. Ich wünsche es Dir. 
Ich werde mich ab morgen Richtung  ins " gelobte Land " begeben. Der " Heilige See " ist natürlich wieder der  Asnen. Der See als auch ich kennen uns gut. Es wird ein spannender Wettkampf.
Ich werde nachberichten.


----------



## Schwedenangler (21. Juni 2022)

Moin zusammen, 
hier ein kurzer Bericht von unserem diesjährigen Schwedenurlaub am Asnen.
Zwei Wochen sind leider wie im Flug vergangen und wir wollten eigentlich gar nicht nach Hause. Wir hatten sehr gutes Wetter, 
ein super Haus incl. Booten, ausreichend Kaltgetränke und eine super Stimmung in der Truppe !!
Die Fänge waren zwar mäßig aber das wurde durch drei tolle Hechte locker kompensiert.
Zwei Ü 1m Fische ( 109, 105cm ) und einen 97er konnten gelandet werden und nach einem Erinnerungsfoto
direkt wieder zurückgesetzt.
Auch etliche Zander bis 64cm konnten gefangen werden die bis auf ein Abendessen alle wieder zurückgesetzt wurden.
Alles in Allem ein klasse Urlaub der nach einer Wiederholung in 2023 ruft.


 Hecht 105cm
	

		
			
		

		
	







Hecht 97cm





Hecht 109cm





Blick von unserem Steg über den See





Vollmondaufgang über dem See





Gruß Ralf


----------



## Nelearts (25. Juni 2022)

So, nun auch ein kurzer Bericht von mir vom Hummeln.
Wassertemperatur war bei Ankunft am 04. Juni bei 16 Grad und gestern bei Abreise bei 19 Grad.
Im Freiwasserbereich war noch nichts zu holen, deshalb Ansitzangeln mit totem Köfi vom Bootssteg vor dem Haus.
Gute Barsche bis 45cm, Aal bis 90cm und kleine Hechte bis 50cm,
Aber für mich als Teilzeitangler vollkommen OK.
Die Barsche und die Aale waren lecker, Hechte schwimmen bis nächstes Jahr oder noch länger.
Zander, auf den ich eigentlich scharf war, ließ sich leider nicht blicken.
Aber OK, es war mein zweiter Aufenthalt am Hummeln und ich habe Erfahrungen gesammelt.
Den Eingeborenen mit ihren Schnellbooten konnte ich leider nicht folgen, Nächstes Jahr lege ich mich auf die Lauer!
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## DUSpinner (26. Juni 2022)

War 3 Wochen mit dem Womo und gesetzliches Glück in Südschweden unterwegs. Entspanntes Reisen bei guten Wetterverhältnisse und 5mal Angeln (ca. 10 Stunden) vom Ufer in Seen und am Meer. 1 54iger Hecht auf UL Rute, sowie beim einmaligen Posenangeln zig kleine bis mittlere Güstern und Brassen gefangen. Hatte mir mehr erhofft. Leider 4 Attacken nicht zum Landgang überreden können. 2 Hechte ca. 65 bzw. 80 cm  haben sich kurz vorm Kescher verabschiedet. Trotzdem tolles Angeln an idyllischen Gewässern. Schweden ist ein campingfreundliches Land, wo man oft kostenlos übernachten kann.


----------



## Brutfisch (3. Juli 2022)

Hallo, ich hänge mich mal hier ran...

Wir planen demnächst einen Urlaub in Schweden, Ziel ist die Region nördlich des Vänern. 
Auf dem Weg dahin möchten wir uns (kleines Wohnmobil sei Dank) etwas Zeit lassen. 

Eine mögliche Reiseroute wäre entlang der Westküste, also Nordseeküste.

Ich habe gelesen dass in Schweden das Angeln ohne "Fiskekort" an den 5 größten Seen und der Ostseeküste erlaubt ist. 

Wie verhält es sich hier bei der Nordsee?

Vielen Dank


----------



## DUSpinner (3. Juli 2022)

Die Westküste Schwedens grenzt an die Ostsee. Dort kann man wie an den 5 großen Seen kostenlos Angeln.


----------



## Brutfisch (3. Juli 2022)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Die Westküste Schwedens grenzt an die Ostsee. Dort kann man wie an den 5 großen Seen kostenlos Angeln.


Hmm. Geographisch hätte ich den Bereich zwischen Malmö und Göteborg nun eher als der Nordsee zugehörig eingestuft. 

Es scheint das sogenannte *Kattegat *zu sein. 
Hierzu stehen missverständliche Informationen im Netz, wie bspw. 

_...Das Kattegat wird entweder als ein Arm der Ostsee, ein Arm der Nordsee oder, nach traditioneller skandinavischer Auffassung, als keines der beiden gesehen..._


----------



## Mescalero (3. Juli 2022)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Die Westküste Schwedens grenzt an die Ostsee. Dort kann man wie an den 5 großen Seen kostenlos Angeln.


Genau, sonst hieße die Nordee nämlich Westsee und würde das Chaos komplettieren.


----------



## Brutfisch (3. Juli 2022)

Also bedeutet dies, dass Angeln am Kattegat von Schweden aus definitiv kostenlos ist (weil der Ostsee zugehörig) und ich demnach nichts Verbotenes tue, wenn ich hier die Handangel ins Wasser halte?

So ganz klar wird das nämlich bei meiner Recherche leider nicht. Ich bin deshalb auf eure Erfahrung angewiesen...


----------



## loete1970 (4. Juli 2022)

Jep, in der Ostsee benötigst Du keine Lizenz! Ausnahme dann Verbotszonen, Vogelschutzgebiete etc.


----------



## Brutfisch (4. Juli 2022)

loete1970 schrieb:


> Jep, in der Ostsee benötigst Du keine Lizenz! Ausnahme dann Verbotszonen, Vogelschutzgebiete etc.


Danke für deine Antwort!

Dass das Angeln in der Ostsee kostenlos ist, war relativ schnell&einfach in Erfahrung zu bringen.

Die eigentliche Frage war, ob das Kattegat geographisch der Ostsee, oder eben der (offenbar kostenpflichtigen) Nordsee zugehörig ist.

Denn hierzu gibt es unterschiedliche Informationen. Siehe Post #98


----------



## seatrout61 (4. Juli 2022)

Google ist dein Freund








						Angeln
					

Angeln




					visitsweden.de
				




Im Meer (Nord- und Ostsee) und den 5 großen Seen brauchst du in Schweden keine Angellizenz.


----------



## Brutfisch (4. Juli 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Google ist dein Freund


Danke, aber googlen kann ich schon.

Da steht unter anderem eben auch:

_An der schwedischen Westküste feiern Angler den Start der Meerforellen-Saison: vom 1. April bis 30. September dürfen Petrijünger wieder längs der Bohus-Küste auf Meerforellen angeln. Dabei informieren Tourismusverbände und Behörden in Västra Göteland über die Bestimmungen für Freizeitfischer.

Angelerlaubnis *nur mit Angelkarte* („fiskekort“)_ zwischen 1. April und 30. September.

Quelle- https://www.schwedenstube.de/angeln-auf-meerforellen-an-der-westkueste/


Und eben deshalb, weil beim googlen unterschiedliche Aussagen zu diesem Thema zu finden waren, habe ich hier explizit nachgefragt.


----------



## seatrout61 (4. Juli 2022)

Klick mal bitte in deinem Link auf Detaillierte Information (auf deutsch) bei der Regionalverwaltung: => Infoblatt als pdf

Auf der 1. Seite sind u.a. die Grenzen zwischen Süßwasser(Flüsse) und Küste festgelegt etc...für dich relevant ist S.2, dort oben links die beiden Absätze...sonstige Ausländer = Handgeräte erlaubt...und...In Binnenseen und Fließgewässern darf nur mit Erlaubnis des jeweiligen Inhabers der Fischereirechte geangelt werden...du willst aber nicht in Seen/Fluß angeln...ergo im Umkehrschluß sh. mein Link: im Meer Angellizenzfrei.

Druck dir das dort rot markierte aus und wenn einer meckert (was nicht passieren wird, wenn du die Grenzen zum Süßwasser beachtest), zeigst du das vor.


----------



## Brutfisch (5. Juli 2022)

seatrout61 

Danke für deine Mühe!

Mir geht es zwar in erster Linie um den Bereich von Malmö bis Göteborg, aber ein solches Dokument dabei zu haben, ist sicher nicht verkehrt. 

Ich konstatiere: Das Kattegat gehört, trotz teilweise gegenteiliger Darstellung im Internet, im für mich relevanten Bereich bis Göteborg, geographisch zur Ostsee und demnach ist Angeln hier ohne Lizenz erlaubt. 

Das Thema ist damit für mich abgeschlossen. Sind sowieso höchstens 1 bis 2 Tage während der Durchreise.


----------



## seatrout61 (5. Juli 2022)

Bei 1-2 Tagen Durchreise keine Alternative...aber dennoch hier der Vollständigkeit noch genannt...sich vor Ort um diese angebliche Küstenlizenz zu bemühen (Angelladen, Touri-Zentrale etc.)...wenn es die gibt, haste die...wenn nicht, weißte Bescheid.

Die Hervorhebung des rot markierten Bereichs kommt übrigens nicht von mir, da haben die Verfasser sich schon was bei gedacht, das deutlich zu machen.


----------



## Brutfisch (8. Juli 2022)

Eine Frage an Urlauber, die zuletzt über die Brücken nach Schweden gefahren sind. 

Storebælt und Öresundbrücke sind kostenpflichtig. 

Ist es ratsam, direkt vor Ort zu zahlen, oder gibt es schnellere/ günstigere Methoden?

Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## DUSpinner (8. Juli 2022)

TT Linie von Travemünde oder Rostock nach Trelleborg ist tagsüber und wochentags günstiger als die beiden Brücken und man spart Sprit


----------



## Brutfisch (8. Juli 2022)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> TT Linie von Travemünde oder Rostock nach Trelleborg ist tagsüber und wochentags günstiger als die beiden Brücken und man spart Sprit


Danke für deine Antwort.

Ich habe das gerade mal zu eruieren versucht.

Tatsächlich komme ich bei einer Reisezeit von 9h auf Kosten von mindestens 150 Euro allein für die Hinfahrt mit Fähre von Travemünde - Trelleborg. 

Die Rückfahrt würde sich auch in etwa in diesem Preisbereich befinden.

Quelle in diesem Fall https://www.misterferry.de

Für die Brücken finde ich den Tarif von 34 Euro Storebælt + 50 Euro Öresund.
Zzgl. dem zu erwartenden Zeitgewinn.

Hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## arcidosso (8. Juli 2022)

Brutfisch schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Ich habe das gerade mal zu eruieren versucht.
> 
> ...


----------



## arcidosso (8. Juli 2022)

Ich habe für die Tagesrückfahrt Trelleborg - Travemünde am 25.06. , einschl. PKW und Kabine, ohne Mahlzeiten , für zwei Personen 244.-€ zahlen müssen. Von Malmö nach Travemünde ist es bedeutend günstiger.


----------



## jkc (9. Juli 2022)

Brutfisch schrieb:


> Für die Brücken finde ich den Tarif von 34 Euro Storebælt + 50 Euro Öresund.


Hi, wir haben Anfang letzten Monats über 60€ an der Öresundbrücke gezahlt (63 oder 68€), nomaler PKW unter 5m.
Fähre war überraschend günstig (wie schon rüber nach Norwegen auch), z.B. 75€  Rodbyhavn Fehmarn, ohne Vorabbuchung, direkt vor Ort. Vor paar Jahren haben wir da auch schonmal über 100€ gezahlt.


----------



## DUSpinner (9. Juli 2022)

Brutfisch schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Ich habe das gerade mal zu eruieren versucht.
> 
> ...


War mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs. Für beide Brücken knapp 200 Euro und für die Schiffspassage 154 Euro sowie vom Süden kommend je Fahrt 250 km gespart


----------



## Nelearts (9. Juli 2022)

Wegen der Zeitersparnis fahren wir immer PUT-RÖD und Öresundbrücke.
Habe dieses Jahr mit dem "BroPass" für die Fähre 102,xx EUR und für die Brücke 23,xx EUR gezahlt (jeweils einfache Fahrt).
In Summe also ca. 250 EUR für Hin- und Rückfahrt. 
Der "BroPass" kostet eine Jahresgebühr von ca. 40,00 EUR incl. Transponder.
Den Transponder klemmt man sich in die Windschutzscheibe und kann auf den "BIZZ-Spuren" durchfahren . Abgebucht wird automatisch.
Sprit und Verschleiß am Fahrzeug rechne ich nicht da Firmenwagen.


----------



## F_Fl (10. Juli 2022)

Der BroPas kostet aktuell 45 Euro, eine Hin- und Rückfahrt über die Öresundbrücke für einen einfachen PKW bis 6 m ohne BroPas 130, mit BroPas 48. bei der Storebaeltbrücke spart man mit dem BroPas je 56 = 112 DKR (ca. 15 Euro). Insgesamt spart man also bei der Hin- und Rückfahrt ca. 52 Euro, wenn man sich für den BroPas entscheidet.
Für uns aus Flensburg stellt sich da nicht die Frage, ob eine Fährfahrt günstiger wäre - das ist zeitlich zu viel Aufwand bei der Anreise mit Kindern.

Ich bin noch über was anderes gestolpert: in den Angelregeln zur Angelkarte auf ifiske steht z. b. für die Bräkneaan: "In fließendem Wasser ist das Angeln nicht erlaubt. Angelausrüstung: Angeln, Spinnen und Fliegen." Klar, ein Übersetzungsfehler, das Englische gibt auch keinen Aufschluss. Welche Angelmethode ist da wohl gemeint - Grund- und/oder Posenangeln? Kann ich bestimmt vor Ort erfragen, bin aber jetzt schon neugierig ;-)


----------



## Brutfisch (10. Juli 2022)

Also ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut, wie ich vor 5 Jahren nach Schweden gefahren bin.

Damals war es die Fähre von Puttgarden nach Rödby und danach weiter über die Öresundbrücke. Die mit Abstand ökonomischste Variante für uns.
Wir hatten allerdings seinerzeit - im Gegensatz zum anstehenden Urlaub - genügend Vorlauf und konnten sowohl den Frühbucherpreis für die Fähre (30 Tage früher zu buchen) in Anspruch nehmen, als auch hatten wir genügend Zeit, uns diesen Transponder zuschicken zu lassen.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, haben wir den nach der Reise unmittelbar wieder zurück gesendet, um den Pfand (?) zurück zu erhalten.

Die Preise für die Fähre ohne min. 30 Tage Vorlauf sind entsprechend höher. Leider war bzw. ist der Urlaub in diesem Jahr zu kurzfristig, als dass das in diesem Maße planbar gewesen wäre.

Dieser BroPass bzw. die damit einhergehenden Vergünstigungen auf beiden Brücken sind attraktiv. Allerdings habe ich Sorge, dass der Transponder auf dem Postweg tatsächlich in den nächsten 5 Tagen eintrifft.

Ist der Bropass zwingend ausschließlich mit Transponder nutzbar? Oder wäre dies auch via E-Ticket möglich.
Dann käme man zwar nicht in den Genuss, bei den Brücken ohne Wartezeit durchfahren zu dürfen, hätte aber zumindest den günstigsten Preis.


----------



## F_Fl (10. Juli 2022)

Also ich hab mein Nummernschild registriert und darüber dann meine Kreditkarte hinterlegt, weil ich mit der Buchung so spät dran war, dass der Transponder zu spät käme. So kann man wohl auch wartezeitfrei über die Brücken. Aber die letzten Male mussten wir in der Bezahlschlange auch nicht lange warten, vielleicht 10 Minuten max.


----------



## Nelearts (13. Juli 2022)

F_Fl schrieb:


> Der BroPas kostet aktuell 45 Euro, eine Hin- und Rückfahrt über die Öresundbrücke für einen einfachen PKW bis 6 m ohne BroPas 130, mit BroPas 48.


F_FL hat Recht, gerade mal meine Abbuchungen überprüft.
Grundgebühr für den BroPas sind mittlerweile tatsächlich 45 EUR/Jahr. Mit der hinterlegten Visa-Card habe ich für die Öresund-Brücke dann 23,46 EUR pro Fahrt bezahlt.
Kommt bei Visa natürlich immer auf den Tages-Wechselkurs an. Aber ich glaube, der Trend ist klar. Bei einem Mal pro Jahr hin und zurück hat man den BroPas schon raus. Bei mehrmals lohnt es sich alle Mal.
Bei Scandlines für Put-Röd spart man ebenfalls.
Keine Ahnung ob das auch bei den anderen Fähren von Travemünde-Trelleborg/Malmö funktioniert.
Hier wären dann mal die Kollegen mit der Fährerfahrung gefragt.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## Schwedenangler (14. Juli 2022)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das auch bei den anderen Fähren von Travemünde-Trelleborg/Malmö funktioniert.
> Hier wären dann mal die Kollegen mit der Fährerfahrung gefragt.


Nein, hier gibt es keinen Rabatt. Aber sparen kannst du schon ab einmal hin und zurück. Du kannst auch bei EasyGo+ einsehen wo
du den BroBizz sonst noch verwenden kannst. Ist ja vielleicht auch interessant je nachdem wo man hin will.
Ich habe den BroBizz auch und bin absolut zufrieden damit.


----------



## F_Fl (20. Juli 2022)

Also mit dem registrierten Nummernschild ist man ruckzuck durch, das hat perfekt funktioniert.
Das mit dem Angeln übrigens auch, schon am zweiten Abend hat Sohnemann vom Bootssteg aus (Nähe Bräkne-Hoby) einen 55er Hecht auf Chatterbait gefangen.

Aktuell darf hier in Blekinge übrigens nicht auf Aal und Dorsch gefischt werden.


----------



## Angelfreak (1. November 2022)

Hallo Zusammen, 
da dieser Thread seit ner Weile recht brach liegt, ich mich hier aber schon beteiligt hatte, anbei meine kurze Zusammenfassung meines Angeltrips von vergangener Woche / letzte Oktoberwoche geben. 
Vom Gefühl, dachte ich, ich würde zu dieser Jahreszeit gut fangen, aber ich / wir  sollten enttäuscht werden. Das Wetter war recht mild, aber sehr Trübe, wir haben praktisch in einer Woche nie die Sonne gesehen. 
Meine Angeltour führte mich an den Kösen bei Lyungby. Herrliche Natur, viele Pilze. 
Dort machten wir im Jahr 2015 bereits Station mit ähnlichem Erfolg. 
Schleppen, Gummifisch, Wobbler, alles blieb Weitgehend ohne Erfolg. Mein Echolot spiegelte mir ebenfalls wenig Fisch wieder. Wenn, dann war etwas bis 5m zu erkennen, allerdings auch nur im Freiwasser, wo dann Tiefen von 8-18m herrschten.. 
Wir haben nur 3 ca. 45cm Hechte bekommen, mit 6 Leuten. 
Ich hatte auf nen 20cm  Gummifisch  mit recht schweren Bleikopf beim langsamen Schleppen nen guten Einsteiger, habe direkt gemerkt dass es nen guter Fisch ist, nach ca. 30 Sekunden Drill, leider ausgestiegen.  Mein Gummifisch war gut zerfetzt....naja. zumindest schmeckte uns das Bier und das Outdoor Holzfass sorgte für Entspannung. 
Nun werde ich mich erst einmal auf Suche eines Hauses und eines hoffentlich fängigen See  für kommendes Jahr begeben...


----------



## MikeHawk (2. November 2022)

Danke für den Bericht und schade das so wenig ging. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist bei den Schwedischen Seen mit ihrem huminhaltigem Wasser trübe Tage nicht unbedingt von Vorteil, ganz im Gegensatz zu den klaren Gewässern in DE.

Da ich mittlerweile in Norwegen, nahe der schwedischen Grenze wohne, mache ich mir auch so meine Gedanken wo es mich denn hin verschlägt.

Außer die Heilbuttangelei, reizt mich im Salzwasser eigentlich gar nichts mehr und aufgrund der Gehalts/Preisdifferenz aber auch wegen der Entfernung, macht ein Urlaub in Schweden eig. noch mehr Sinn für mich als vorher. Zum Ferienhaus vom letzten Jahr habe ich nur 2 Std. fahrt 

Aber ich denke ich werde erst 2024 wieder angreifen.


----------



## loete1970 (2. November 2022)

Danke für die Info Angelfreak, eigentlich sollte es im Herbst von der Größe richtig rappeln, schade das Euer Ergebnis so überschaubar war, aber immerhin schmeckte Euch das Bier


----------



## Angelfreak (2. November 2022)

Ich werde es vlt. nächstes Jahr zur gleichen Zeit nochmals probieren, wie gesagt dann vlt. an einem anderen Gewässer...aber schön Kamin, Sauna, Badzuber ist auch super bei solch einer Witterung...und das Land an sich ist immer wieder ein Traum...
Aber  den angeblichen  "Fischreichtum" des "Kösen,  kann ich jetzt erstmal nicht bestätigen....  , auch wenn der See grundsätzlich interessant ist, vor allem auch mit seinen Untiefen, aber selbst da, ging nix auf Barsch etc....naja, so ist halt angeln...
@ MikeHawk, cool dass du in Schweden wohnst, darf ich fragen, was du da beruflich machst...Finde die Ecke an der Norwegischen Grenze oberhalb von Göteborg auch echt schön...


----------



## arcidosso (2. November 2022)

Eine kurze Abhandlung über den Asnen 2022. Ich habe schon viele Abhandlungen über diesen wunderbaren See geschrieben. Phantastisches Gewässer, phantastische Landschaft.Wirkliches Schwedengefühl , viel, viel mehr als bei IKEA. 
Nun zum Wasser/den Fischen in diesem See am Beispiel des letzten von drei diesjährigen Besuchen. Dieser endete am 17.September, also in einer Prime-Zeit zum Fischen. Aufenthaltsdauer waren zwei Wochen.  Konkurrenten waren recht wenige auf dem See, auch keine Kormorane. Das wird mir entgegenkommmen, dachte ich. 
Machen wir es kurz. Ich habe 21 Hechte gefangen. Eine gute, rechte hohe Zahl aber ... ? Der Größte hatte 89cm nach metrischem System, keine Anglerzentimeter. Das war in Ordnung, alle anderen 20 hatten zusammengelegt auch nur 89 cm erreicht. Nun, das mag übertrieben sein, aber es war alles Kleinzeug. Oftmals war der Köfi länger als der Hecht. Dazu kamen noch vier (!!!) Zander , der Größte hatte 55 cm und wurde Pfannnenzander. Die anderen Drei  gehen weiter zur Kita. 
Da ich allein in den zwei Wochen war, konnte ich ausschließlich mein " Fischen " machen. Ich bilde mir ein, ich verstehe das Raubfischangeln. 
Schleppen, Spinnfischen und Posenangeln/Köfi, alles wurde gemacht. 
Die vorherigen Aufenthalte , auch in den vergangenen Jahren, waren vom Fangergebnis auch nicht besser. 
Mein Fazit ist, das der Asnen seinen Höhepunkt überschritten hat, quasi ein wenig überfischt ist. Man kann immer, was ich jedem gönne, Sternstunden erwischen.
Die frühere Sicherheit des Fanges eines  Meterhechtes,das ist aber vorbei.  Zum Fang deines solchen Hechtes sollte man m.E. die Ostseite des Sees favorisieren. 
Auch bei den Einheimischen, erkennbar an Hightech-Booten  plus Sideplanern , habe ich keinen Unterfangkescher gesehen. 
Es hört sich alles so negativ bei mir an. Mitnichten ist das der Fall. 
Ich fahre mit dem Boot raus, der Fischadler in der Luft. Kraniche, Rotwild, ganz selten auch mal ein Elch, zerwühlte Erde der wenigen kleinen Felder durch Wildschweine und ... Ruhe. 
Abends an der Stuga das Zwitschern der Vögel, untergehende Sonne ... , ght es noch schöner/besser ? 
Die meisten anderen schwedischen Seen bieten mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit das Gleiche, das weiß ich sehr wohl.
Dennoch, für mich gibt es keinen Grund zum Standortwechsel.  Der Asnen ist meine schwedische Liebe ( auch Agnetha ) .  Das klingt prosaisch, ist aber so. Ich habe heute schon große Vorfreude auf 2023.


----------



## MikeHawk (2. November 2022)

Angelfreak 

ich lebe in Norwegen, nahe der schwedischen Grenze, nicht in Schweden selber. Und klar gibt es hier genau die gleichen, wenn nicht sogar schönere Seen wie in Schweden. Wenn ich aber nur paar min weiter über die Grenze fahre, kostet mich das Ferienhaus nur noch 1/3 von dem was es mich hier kosten würde 

Ich bin im Bereich Prozessoptimierung in der IT Branche unterwegs und arbeite bei einem größeren Unternehmen in Oslo.


----------



## loete1970 (3. November 2022)

arcidosso schrieb:


> Eine kurze Abhandlung über den Asnen 2022. Ich habe schon viele Abhandlungen über diesen wunderbaren See geschrieben. Phantastisches Gewässer, phantastische Landschaft.Wirkliches Schwedengefühl , viel, viel mehr als bei IKEA.
> Nun zum Wasser/den Fischen in diesem See am Beispiel des letzten von drei diesjährigen Besuchen. Dieser endete am 17.September, also in einer Prime-Zeit zum Fischen. Aufenthaltsdauer waren zwei Wochen.  Konkurrenten waren recht wenige auf dem See, auch keine Kormorane. Das wird mir entgegenkommmen, dachte ich.
> Machen wir es kurz. Ich habe 21 Hechte gefangen. Eine gute, rechte hohe Zahl aber ... ? Der Größte hatte 89cm nach metrischem System, keine Anglerzentimeter. Das war in Ordnung, alle anderen 20 hatten zusammengelegt auch nur 89 cm erreicht. Nun, das mag übertrieben sein, aber es war alles Kleinzeug. Oftmals war der Köfi länger als der Hecht. Dazu kamen noch vier (!!!) Zander , der Größte hatte 55 cm und wurde Pfannnenzander. Die anderen Drei  gehen weiter zur Kita.
> Da ich allein in den zwei Wochen war, konnte ich ausschließlich mein " Fischen " machen. Ich bilde mir ein, ich verstehe das Raubfischangeln.
> ...




Moin Udo,

danke für Deinen Bericht. Schön, dass auch für Dich andere Dinge wichtig sind. Es gibt doch nichts schöneres, als neben dem Angeln, die tollen Landschaften in Schweden zu erleben.

Grüsse aus Recklinghausen

Dirk


----------



## Schwedenangler (3. November 2022)

Moin zusammen,

ich glaube das eines uns Nordlandfahrer eint : die Natur, die Ruhe und das unbeschwerte Urlaubsgefühl das es woanders nur
noch ganz selten gibt. Udo hat es schon sehr passend beschrieben, Schweden ist nicht nur Ikea oder Meterhechte !
Auch ich verbringe fast alle meine Urlaubswochen in Schweden wegen der super netten Menschen, der wunderschönen Natur und
dem Gefühl mich zu Hause zu fühlen. Jedesmal nach dem Urlaub bin ich maximal erholt und zehre noch viele Wochen von
dem schönen Gefühl einen tollen Urlaub gehabt zu haben, Dabei ist es nebensächlich wieviel Fisch gefangen wurde und wie groß
er war. Auch ich fahre seit Jahren an den Asnen und bin mit allem sehr zufrieden. Und mir ist klar geworden das auch ich in 
Zukunft an diesen See fahren möchte, egal wieviel ich fange !

Grüße    Ralf


----------



## Angelfreak (3. November 2022)

Bei mir ist es, unabhängig der Angelerfolge so, dass ich gerne auch andere Orte in Schweden entdecke. Also selbst wenn ich an einem See gut gefangen habe, wechsel ich in der Regel im Folgejahr, um mich auf "was neues" freuen zu können.
Mit meinen 35 Jahren,  war ich bisher schon knapp 30x in Schweden.
Von Smaland, über Halland, Västergötland, Dalsland, Värmland, Dalarna und bis hoch in den Norden nach Härjedalen.
Also wirklich von Süd nach Nord.
Landschaftlich hat mich vor allem die Ecke oberhalb von Särna / Idre / Östersund beeindruckt und der Bereich nah der schwedisch / norwegischen Grenze - 50km Fahren ohne andere Autos zu treffen. Zwischendrin, freilebende Rentiere, die plötzlich und unvermittelt vor einem auf der Straße stehen und dann auch 20 Minuten lang nicht weiter wollen  einfach geil... 
Diese Orte und diese unberührte Natur  und die klare Luft dort oben gibts in Deutschland nicht...
Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich da oben nicht geangelt habe...obwohl es dort, in den Flüssen,  auch Forellen, Äschen, Saiblinge & Seeforellen geben soll..
Leider ist es für mich, als Junggeselle recht schwierig "Mitfahrer" zu finden, sonst wäre ich vermutlich noch öfter dort oben.


----------



## gehawe (3. November 2022)

Auch ich will gerne einen Beitrag zum Forum leisten.
 Wir waren im Oktober das 3. Mal bei uns am Ferienhaus bei Eksjö für dieses Jahr. Meistens treffen wir dort auch andere Forumiten, insbesondere Olli AKA Muhkuh. Auch ein schöner Aspekt vom Schweden-Urlaub.

2 Eindrücke waren dieses Mal im Oktober besonders stark:
1. Der Solgen war so niedrig wie noch nie. Der Hafen lag praktisch trocken und es waren so viel Felsen im See zu sehen wie noch nie. Das liegt am Energiemangel und am Auslass hat es ein Wasserkraftwerk. Die machen den See praktisch leer.

2. Licht und Schatten liegen heuer beim Angeln eng beieinander
In der Vergangenheit konnte ich bei uns am Haussee im Herbst immer so 5-10 Fische pro Tag fagen. War dieses mal etwas anders.

Am ersten Abend um 16:30 aufs Wasser und innerhalb von 20min 2 schöne Hechte mit ca. gut 70cm. Dann 40min nichts mehr.
Am 2. Tag im Regen von 09:00 bis 11:30 - nix, nada. Hatte ich im Herbst noch nie. Nachmittags von 15:00 bis 16:00 nichts. Alles versucht . andere Köder, andere Stellen, ... Dann an einer "Spezialstelle" der erste Wurf - Hecht! Innerhalb von 40min haben wir dann insgesammt ca. 14 Hechte gefangen, wobei wir die Hälfte der Zeit den Kescher freigepfriemelt haben. Dann wieder 30min nichts, daher Angeltag beendet.

Hechte im Fress-Rausch. Das hatte ich davor nur 1 mal. Da waren es 27 Hechte in gut 1h an der gleichen Stelle. 

Auch wir freuen uns schon aufs nächste Jahr und den nächsten Schweden-Urlaub  
 Viele Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## Angelfreak (9. November 2022)

Da unsere Männerangeltruppe auch um kommmende Jahr,  Ende Oktober, nach Schweden möchte, meine Frage an euch, ob ihr vlt. in Schweden Tipps für Gewässer, Häuser für mich habt. Der Äsnen fällt aus..da waren wir schon mal ist mir auch zu riesig. 
Ich habe den Vidöstern oder Rusken im Auge, so richtig interessante Quartiere habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden. 
Wir werden wieder 6 Leute sein, und haben gerne auch nen bisschen Luxus im Urlaub. Also Kamin und Sauna, sollten an kalten Herbsttagen sein,  auch nen Badzuber  wäre natürlich Premium aber kein muss.
Also vlt. hat ja jemand ne Empfehlung?
Fischjagd auf Barsch, Hecht, Zander...


----------



## Nelearts (10. November 2022)

Angelfreak schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es, unabhängig der Angelerfolge so, dass ich gerne auch andere Orte in Schweden entdecke. Also selbst wenn ich an einem See gut gefangen habe, wechsel ich in der Regel im Folgejahr, um mich auf "was neues" freuen zu können.


Hej Angelfreak,
das mit den Ortswechseln mache ich auch, nur nicht jedes Jahr! Ist halt immer wieder interessant neue Ecken zu erkunden. Nach 7 (oder 8??) Jahren am Asnen waren wir, ich mit Frau, dieses Jahr zum 2. Mal am Hummeln. Und 2023 dort ist auch schon wieder safe.
Für Ferienhäuser mit Deinen Ansprüchen kann man ab und zu auch mal bei den Kleinanzeigen in der Bucht etwas finden, aktuell z.B HIER.
Viel Glück und viel Erfolg,
Nelearts


----------



## chris760819 (25. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

für alle, die schon wissen wann es im nächsten Jahr wieder in den hohen Norden geht. Bei den Fähren TT Line und Finnlines gibt es derzeit wieder gute BlackFriday Angebote. Wir haben heute gebucht und zahlen für die Abendfähre Travemünde/Trelleborg  mit  3 Personen, Auto mit Anhänger, Kabine und Rücktrittsoption rund 220 Euro.  Vielleicht für den ein oder anderen von Euch interessant.
Viele Grüsse
Chris


----------



## Schwedenangler (28. November 2022)

Moin, 
ich habe auch gebucht und für die Nachtfähre Travemünde - Malmö in Juni bei Finnlines, 4 Pers. + Auto mit Anhänger + Kabine nur 152 Euro bezahlt.
Von daher hat sich ausnahmsweise der Black Friday mal gelohnt.
Für meine 2. Fähre im August habe ich für 2 Personen auch ca. 220 Euro bezahlt. Kommt auch drauf in welchem Zeitraum du buchst.


----------



## chris760819 (28. November 2022)

Guter Preis, Schwedenangler.
Die Nachtfähre, also Abfahrten um die 02.30 Uhr,  sind um einiges günstiger als die Abendfahrt um 22:00 Uhr. Die Abendfahrt am 02.06 hätte uns 193 Euro bei Finnlines gekostet. Dabei jedoch ohne die Möglichkeit  zu stornieren. Deshalb fahren wir jetzt zum ersten Mal mit der TT-Lines. Mal schauen wie die so sind. Mit Finnlines sind wir die letzten Jahre gefahren und waren immer super zufrieden.


----------



## Schwedenangler (29. November 2022)

TT ist bei mir durch  ! Nach unserer letzten Herbstrückreise ausnahmsweise mal mit TT war ich echt bedient.
Hab zu spät versucht bei Finnlines zu buchen und musste so ausweichen.
Personal super unfreundlich, Organisation beim einschiffen eine Katastrophe und die Kabinen eine Frechheit für den Preis !!!
Nicht gut gereinigt, völlig veraltet und im Bad teilweise abstehende Metallbeschläge und kaputte Lampen ! Ich buche da nicht mehr !
Wir fahren auf der Hintour immer mit der Fähre um 03:00 ab Travemünde. Das ist OK. Zurück nehmen wir die 22:00 Fähre ab Malmö.
Die Orga ist bei Finnlines deutlich besser. Du kommst frühzeitig und gut geordnet auf die Fähre, hast freundliches Personal und die Kabinen
waren bis jetzt immer sauber, geräumig und alles funktionierte.
Daher für mich immer wieder Finnlines.


----------



## arcidosso (29. November 2022)

TT-Line vs. Finnlines
Ich kenne beide Linien sehr gut.  Dementsprechend auch das procedere der " Einschiffung ". Nach meinewm Eindruck :
1. 
In Travemünde verlädt TT-Lines PKW-Kinden zeitlich etwas schneller als die Konkurrenz. Das liegt nicht an der früheren Abfahrtszeit. 
Punkt für die TT-Lines
2. 
In Malmö - Finnlines -  ist die Einschiffung unproblematisch, da gibt es nichts zu meckern. 
In Trelleborg - TT-Lines-  sieht es anders aus. 
Einbuchungsautomaten funktionieren nicht immer , Büros oft,als nicht besetzt. Dementsprechend langer Rückstau, ungeduldige Reisende , schlechte Stimmung. Dazu kommt die Unübersichtlichkeit im Hafen. 
Punkt für die Finnlines
3. 
Fähren 
Das ist sehr subjektiv. Ich habe in 2022 die neue " Nils Holgerson" nutzen können. Schönes Schiff, alles in Ordnung
Die anderen Fähren dieser Linie sind ebenfalls absolut und Ordnung und insgesamt komfortabeler. Alle sind eine Art Schiffe für den Wochenendausflug. 
Die Schiffe der Finnlines sind weniger komfortabel, aber für eine Fährfahrt ( die ich meistens schlafend verbringe )mehr als ausreichend. Die Kabinen auf jeden Fall, bisher ohne Ausnahme, sauber und top gepflegt. 
Im Bereich des Restaurants geben sich beide nicht viel. Nur, die Finnlines ist schon preislich günstiger. 
Das gilt nicht für die Restaurantsplätze, sondern für die gesamte Überfahrt. 
Egal , ob Black-Week , Angebote oder Standardpreise, die Finnlines ist locker rd. 30 % günstiger. Für mich ist dieses ausschlaggebend. 
Also, Punkt für die Finnlines. 

Für mich gewinnt die preisgünstige Alternative, die auch örtlich zu meinem Zielort etwas günstiger liegt. 
Falsch mach auf jeden Fall kein Bucher etwas, egal, ob er Finnlines oder TT-Line bucht.


----------



## chris760819 (29. November 2022)

Oha, das hört sich tatsächlich nicht so gut an. 
Ich hätte gedacht die beiden tun sich nichts. Aber gut, dann wissen wir schon mal was uns erwarten könnte. 
Wie gesagt, wir fanden  Finnlines bislang immer gut und das was du zur Freundlichkeit, der Organisation beim Einschiffen und zur Sauberkeit der Kabinen sagst, kann ich nur bestätigen. Wir sind im Grunde nur wegen der Stornomöglichkeit auf TT Line ausgewichen. Einer von uns hat ab kommenden Jahr einen neuen Job und da mussten wir leider etwas flexibler bleiben.  Kannst du was zum Bordshop und hier speziell dazu, ob die ein schönes Biersortiment haben. Da ist die TT Line ja eher mau aufgestellt. Wir haben uns in den letzten Jahren immer im Hafenshop eingedeckt. Das funktioniert jetzt aber nicht mehr, es sei denn du findest einen ausländischen LKW Fahrer der für dich das Bier  kauft.


----------



## MikeHawk (29. November 2022)

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit TT und Finnlines gemacht. War beides immer sehr angenehm.

Im Zuge unserer Auswanderung nach NO sind wir zum ersten mal mit der Stenaline übernacht von Kiel nach Göteborg gefahren.
Ich muss sagen - ich werde nie mehr anders reisen! Quasi wie die Color Line in klein.

Ganz tolle Sache! Essen, Komfort und wir können die Hunde mit in die Kabine nehmen.
Ist etwas teurer als die TT/Finnlines aber das ist es alle mal wert.

PS. macht natürlich nicht so viel Sinn, wenn man nach Süd/Ost Schweden möchte.


----------



## Schwedenangler (29. November 2022)

@ chris 760819
Die TT hat einen kleinen Shop wo du aber zwischen 5-6 Biersorten wählen kannst. Heineken, Carlsberg
und noch 2-3 schwedische Sorten. 
Du musst nur auf die Shopöffnungszeiten schauen und ab wann Bier verkauft wird. Das geht nämlich nicht die ganze Überfahrt.
Am besten direkt nach dem Einschiffen an der Rezeption fragen.


----------



## chris760819 (29. November 2022)

Ja top, danke dir Schwedenangler!


----------



## jkc (29. November 2022)

Warum kauft ihr in den überteuerten Shops? Wenn man nicht gerade aus den nordischen Ländern kommt macht das doch gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## arcidosso (29. November 2022)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit TT und Finnlines gemacht. War beides immer sehr angenehm.
> 
> Im Zuge unserer Auswanderung nach NO sind wir zum ersten mal mit der Stenaline übernacht von Kiel nach Göteborg gefahren.
> Ich muss sagen - ich werde nie mehr anders reisen! Quasi wie die Color Line in klein.
> ...


----------



## arcidosso (29. November 2022)

@ MikeHawk

Grundsätzlich stimmt, was Du geschrieben  hast. Ich habe diese genutzt  als ich das Dalarna -Gebiet öfter "gemacht" habe. 
Da ich am WE gefahren bin, habe ich eigentlich immer eine Art Club-Reise erleben dürfen/ müssen, sog. Hawaii-Nächte u.ä.
Das war allerdings nicht so mein Ding. 
Geschluckt habe ich jeweils über den Fährpreis Kiel-Göteborg, der war immer happig. Eigentlich war dieser nachvollziehbar. Außer wenigen Anglern waren  aussschließlich Vereine,  Clubs an Bord.  Denen wurden allerlei Tralala und Animation geboten, das musste natürlich bezahlt werden. 
Die eingesetzten Schiffe, Kabine, Restauration, da stimmte alles. Deutlich eine Klasse über Finnlines/ TT-Line. 
Jetzt, seit Jahren  Smaland-Fischer, bieten sich die Letztgenannten nahezu an. 
Günstiger , näher und der gebotene Komfort ist-  zumindest mir-  ausreichend. Pool, Mucki-Buide pp., , absolut uninteressant. 
Für die jetzt gebuchte Hin-und Rückfahrt im Juli 2023 habe ich 315,17€ zahlen müssen. 
Puttgarden- Rodby Havn plus Öresund, auch im Paket, werden nicht günstiger sein. 
Alles in allem, ich bin preislich zufrieden und die Fährfahrten sind ein positive Teile meiner Schwedenfahrten. 
Ich wollte , ich würde schon wieder in der Schlange zur Fährabfahrt stehen ...


----------



## jkc (29. November 2022)

arcidosso schrieb:


> Puttgarden- Rodby Havn plus Öresund, auch im Paket, werden nicht günstiger sein.


Fähre war da bei unserer letzten Tour mit knapp 80€ vor Ort, ohne Vorbuchung, überraschend günstig. (2 Personen + Pkw, unter der Woche), Brücke mit um 50€ überraschend teuer (beides one way), zusammen dann ein wenig günstiger.
Sind aber auch schon wieder nen halbes Jahr alt die Preise.

Grüße


----------



## chris760819 (29. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Warum kauft ihr in den überteuerten Shops? Wenn man nicht gerade aus den nordischen Ländern kommt macht das doch gar keinen Sinn.


Naja.. was heißt überteuert?  Ich habe vor zwei Jahren auf der Fähre rund 13 Euro für einen 24er Tray Mariestads bezahlt. Norrlands Guld war vom Preis ähnlich. Find ich nen guten Kurs zumal ich das nordische Bier hier nicht unbedingt bekomme. Außerdem ist das Ganze dann pfandfrei.


----------



## Schwedenangler (30. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Warum kauft ihr in den überteuerten Shops? Wenn man nicht gerade aus den nordischen Ländern kommt macht das doch gar keinen Sinn.


Die Shops sind zumindest beim Bier nicht überteuert. Ich habe im letzten Herbst 14 Euro für eine Palette 0,33er Norrlands Guld bezahlt.
Und du musst kein Pfand bezahlen. Das teuerste Bier war glaube ich 18 oder 19 Euro die Palette.
Find ich OK.


----------



## fwde (30. November 2022)

> Für die jetzt gebuchte Hin-und Rückfahrt im Juli 2023 habe ich 315,17€ zahlen müssen.
> Puttgarden- Rodby Havn plus Öresund, auch im Paket, werden nicht günstiger sein.


Ich kenne nur die Preise und Überfahrten von Dänemark nach Norwegen und war positiv 
im letzten Jahr von der Qualität und den guten Fähr Preisen (spontan in der Woche im Juni/July) überrascht

In nächsten Jahr möchte ich auch mit dem Auto und Dachzelt nach Schweden 
Sind die Kosten und zeitlichen Aufwände wesentlich schlechter rein über die Straße als mit der Fähre ?


----------



## arcidosso (30. November 2022)

fwde schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur die Preise und Überfahrten von Dänemark nach Norwegen und war positiv
> im letzten Jahr von der Qualität und den guten Fähr Preisen (spontan in der Woche im Juni/July) überrascht
> 
> In nächsten Jahr möchte ich auch mit dem Auto und Dachzelt nach Schweden
> Sind die Kosten und zeitlichen Aufwände wesentlich schlechter rein über die Straße als mit der Fähre ?


----------



## arcidosso (30. November 2022)

@ fwde

Kosten 2023  ? 
Bei der Scandlines werden die Preise moderat erhöht. D.h. aber nicht, dass diese besonddrs günstig sind. Zumindest nich für mich, da ich überwiegend Alleinfahrer bin. 
Die Preis für ein One-Way- Ticket betragen je nach Komfortstufe zwischen rd. 100 - 150 €. Ab Januar kommt noch ein kleiner Zuschlag von 6,50 € hinzu. Im Rahmen der Gesamtkosten m.E. moderat. Die Tickets gelten für die Fähren Puttgarden-Rodby Havin und Helsinggor- Helsingborg. Ob Hin- und Rückfahrt als Kombi-Ticket angeboten wird, weiß ich nicht. 
Für die Einreise nach Schweden nicht die schlechteste Strecke. Bei der Übersetzung DK - S muss man noch nicht einmals das Fahzeug verlassen ( Dauer ca.20min. )

Wie ich schon schrieb, Anfahrt je nach Neigung. Die Fahrt durch DK ist eigentlich angenehm . 
Preismäßig ist es auch gleich. 
Wenn es ein Vorteil ist, die Landstrecke ist schneller.  Über Land benötige ich ca.12h, mit der Fähre/Landweg  bis zur Stuga ca. 17h.   Der reine Schiffstransfer ist aber  entspannender. Ich bin ausgeruht bei jeder Zielankunft, egal ob Hin- oder Rückfahrt. 
Aber dies ist dann eine Einzelfallentscheidung.


----------



## seatrout61 (30. November 2022)

fwde schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur die Preise und Überfahrten von Dänemark nach Norwegen und war positiv
> im letzten Jahr von der Qualität und den guten Fähr Preisen (spontan in der Woche im Juni/July) überrascht
> 
> In nächsten Jahr möchte ich auch mit dem Auto und Dachzelt nach Schweden
> Sind die Kosten und zeitlichen Aufwände wesentlich schlechter rein über die Straße als mit der Fähre ?



Pauschal kann man das nicht beantworten...kommt auch auf den Start- und/oder Zielpunkt an..wer aus dem Osten kommt, für den wäre die Fähre Saßnitz wohl 1. Wahl und alles andere ein Umweg mit Mehrkosten...wer an HH vorbeikommt, hat die Wahl der Qual...Fähren Puttgarden, Trelleborg, Kiel, Grena (da gab es vor Jahren eine schnellere Katamaran-Fähre)...oder Landweg/Brücken.

Kostenmäßig kommt es auf das Transportmittel an...normaler PKW, PKW mit Hänger, Wohnmobile...extra Länge kostet auch extra €€€.

Selber habe ich mit PKW Puttgarden, Kiel, Grena und Landbrücken genutzt....und mit dem Flugzeug Lübeck-Blankensee.
Heute würde ich die Brücken bevorzugen...bin in 2,5 Std. in Malmö.


----------

